# Fweedom!!



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou is home! :chili:

We're all so happy to be together, from the minute she arrived this morning, she's been running around with this ridiculously large grin on her little face (except when she knew I wanted to take photos of course!) 

It say it's wonderful to have her with us, is an understatement! We went for a walk, got her a much needed haircut and she's been exploring everywhere!

30 days is a long time, and honestly I wouldn't put her through that again. It's just too hard on them. I can easily comprehend why one of our members gave her Malt to some close friends so they wouldn't have to endure a much longer quarantine going back to Australia. As much as Bisou is a part of my soul and heart, I would do the same.

xoxo


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome home :chili::chili::chili:I am so happy for you:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yippee! welcome home Bisou! I'm so happy that you're back together and have this all behind you.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

woohoo!!!! I am so happy!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So, so happy for all of you. :chili:
We have had to do that for 6 months once and I agree---never again! If our little guy had not been ill I would have given him away to keep him out of that ordeal. We could visit everyday, and I did, but it is still one of the most awful things EVER. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: and really not necessary in this day & age!
Grrrrr!:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Andrea, she looks so adorable and she is home!!! Look at all the light and warmth that is coming through the windows and doors. She looks so good in her little bed. Her haircut is precious and I know you are both so happy!!! Welcome home Miss Bisou.......How did she react when she saw Taras??? I know they missed each other so much~~~Yes, 30 days is much too long. CeeCee and Rain send her puppy kisses and I send my love!!!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay! Bisou is home!! Look how happy she is!:cheer::celebrate - fireworarty::yahoo::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!! she's home. I would have such a hard time waiting for 30 days. I can't be apart from mine a day! I know you're the same way.

She looks so happy !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:WELCOME HOME, SWEET BISOU:cheer: 
Andrea, you must be SOOOOOO happy. I really don't know how you did it. Bisou looks fabulous though; none the worse for wear. Boy is she going to be a good girl I'm sure She doesn't want to go back in the slammer.:w00t: :HistericalSmiley:
Give her kisses and hugs from Tyler and I and just enjoy her.:smootch:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome home, Bisou!! You are such a little trooper. Forget about those 30 days now and enjoy the sunshine and the snuggles and all the running and playing and walks on the beach that the days ahead hold in store for you. artytime:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

She is adorable. I am so happy it is over. I don't know how you kept it together for 30 days!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm just so happy to have her home and not have to make that trip everyday!! It was gruesome to do that and still have to go to work everyday.

yesterday on the way..I was about 5 minutes away and I received a phone call saying that I had to be back in the office immediately..so I turned around, went back, did what I had to do..and then caught a cab to the quarantine. I made it 15 minutes before it closed but at least got to see her for a few minutes! 

And then the day before some really weird guy followed me through the park and down this road through the jungle (a shortcut I was taking). He kept asking all these strange questions and I told him he was really behaving strange and it wasn't approriate and he said "I saw you walking through the park and followed you here to speak to you." I thought "omg, what do I have to protect myself? Hand sanitizer and an iphone!"

Needless to say, I"m so glad not to make that journey everyday!!

6 months of quarantine..I wouldn't ever want to imagine that!

Dianne- she freaked out when she saw her daddy! When I would try to brush her teeth or hair, she'd run away from me and run into his office so he would 'protect' her! lol!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Yippee!!! I'm so happy for both of you. Your both going to have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome Home sweet girl!! The joy on her face is unmistakable. She looks fantastic and I love her new 'do'. I heart Bisou too!! :wub: :heart: :smootch:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so happy for you :aktion033:. bless her heart, it is over.....:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: :chili: :smcry: :clap: So excited your Bisou is home with you.. tears welled up for me because these so precious ones love us so much.. She is beautiful !! :good post - perfect


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh YAYYYYY Bisou is home!!!! I can imagine how difficult these past 30 days were on you...but thank goodness the place and the people working there sounded nice! I am always dreaming of getting a job abroad but the quarantine laws are the first thing I think of whenever I think of moving to a different country...I couldn't stand to be away from Bailey for that long! I'm soooo happy and excited that Bisou at home with you and your husband and now you can start enjoying your new home and life as a family!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WELCOME HOME BISOU!! Its great to see you again!! Thank goodness you are home now so that both you and mom are happy and together. Oh and Andre please be careful. I don't know where you are but that creepy guy you mentioned gave me chills.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yay!!! arty:

It was an ordeal for you both, I am sure, but now you are together again and you can enjoy those special moments with a new taste of joy and appreciation. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Free at last, free at last, thank God Almighty she's free at last!!!
(sorry MLK, but I couldn't resist!)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Andrea, I am so happy for you!
It must feel like Heaven to be able to pick her up and hold her again 
at your own house.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, she looks great and happy to be back with you.
What an ordeal! (I don't think the hand sanitizer would help but you could have bopped him with the phone, I guess. lol)


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Yay :chili: Welcome back Bisou :wub::aktion033: I'm so happy for you and your mommy Andrea!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh wonderful...I know you must be sooooooooo happy!!!!! Welcome home Dear Bisou!!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Yay!! So glad to hear she's home with you now, it must have been a LONG 30 days foe both of you!! I can picture her running around your new place and staking out her new favorite spots!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad your baby is home where she belongs.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome home little girl!!:wub: You look soooo happy in that first adorable pic!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Andrea,hugs to you both xx


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome home sweet girl! Its so nice to see her at home with her family!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer:Bisou is home:cheer: Andrea I'm sooooooo happy for you both. she looks wonderful, give her kisses from awntie Paula


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome home sweet Bisou!!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so happy she is home :chili: :chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so happy for you, hubby, and Bisou!!!!! :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033: I want to use all of the emoticons. LOL! I can't even begin to imagine what you and Bisou have been through in the last 30 days. Andrea, I'm so very, very sorry....I had no idea. You have always been so incredibly kind to me, and I felt terrible to learn what you had been enduring for soo long. But, happy bright days are now ahead!! I'm so glad it's all behind you, now. :grouphug: Be careful! I'm also so glad you're okay. Don't talk to strangers. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bisou is home again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh Andrea.....I'm sooooooo happy she is home with you again!!!!!! She looks precious as always!!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwww....yay!!!! Bisou is home!! she looks adorable, that weedle princess!!!! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a relief. Thank God. Enjoy, dear Andrea.
xoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i am so happy to see that bisou is finally reunited with her family!!! what a little trooper she is!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww Bisou's looking cute as ever. Glad she is finally out of quarantine!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh andea im so glad she is back home with u were she belongs , i couldnt begin to imagine being without dolce for that long , u must have been going crazy , and about the guy in the park , omg soo freaky ! glad ur safe though .. bisou is beautiful , such a cute face !! im in love w her cuteness...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome Welcome Welcome home Bisou!!! I agree that 30 days is a long time and there really should be some alternative to such a system. However, all is said and done and she must be so happy to be back and I know you are happy to have her! We can't wait to hear more about her life back with her family


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So glad to hear that she is home where she belongs!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bisou -- you look so happy to finally be home. And I know that you Mom and Dad are super excited that you "free" again and with them.

So tell us -- what do you think of your new home? And of the little Garden?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Just checked in to see if Bisou is home!

Yippee! Finally you could pick her up and take her with you into your new, pretty home! I'm so happy and relieved everything is over! 

Andrea, love the pics of her, she looks gorgeous as always but there's also something sparkling in her eyes ...! :heart:

Welcome home, sweet darling Bisou! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

She truly has the sweetest looking face ever ! :wub: So glad you have her back home and she looks so happy ! 
Jenna


----------

